# Zeckenimpfung???



## No Fear (17. Mai 2004)

Nachdem ich am Wochenende in der Gegend rund um den Glasersberg unterwegs war und dabei von Zeckenwarnschildern fast schon erschlagen worden bin, wollte ich mal wissen, was ihr von Zeckenimpfungen haltet. Hauptsächlich werdet ihr von diesem Forum wohl alle in der fränkischen Region unterwegs sein, weshalb ich hier mal poste.

Sollte man sich nun also besser impfen lassen oder kann man getrost "ungeschützt" durch den Wald radeln?

Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## Coffee (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Impfung sinnvoll. Schon alleine wegen borrielose!!!

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naptune (17. Mai 2004)

Auf jeden Fall impfen!
Tut nicht weh, neuer Impfstoff hat sogut wie keine Nebenwirkungen mehr. Krankenkassen zahlen auch dafür!


----------



## TortureKing (17. Mai 2004)

Nicht ganz richtig liebe Coffee 

Nicht gegen Borriliose hilft die Impfung sondern gegen FSME , alle anderen Folgen des Zeckenbisses können, falls frühzeitig erkannt mit Antibiotika behandelt werden .... also Impfen ist auf jeden Fall Pflicht !

Ein paar Fakten:
*
Zecken übertragen FSME- und Borrelioseerreger*

Bei einem Biss können gefährliche Krankheiten übertragen werden. Die zwei häufigsten sind die Frühsommer-Gehirnhautentzündung (FSME) und die Lyme-Borreliose.

Keine ursächliche FSME-Therapie
Eine schwere Form der FSME ist die zusätzliche Gehirnentzündung, die Meningoenzephalitis. Hier sind nicht nur die Hirnhäute, sondern auch das Gehirn selbst von der Infektion betroffen. Je nachdem, welche Gehirnareale betroffen sind, kann es zu lebensbedrohlichen Atemlähmungen kommen.  		

Ist die FSME einmal ausgebrochen, lassen sich nur die Symptome behandeln. *Gegen die FSME gibt es allerdings einen Impfstoff*. Personen, die in gefährdeten Gebieten wohnen oder sich saisonal dort aufhalten, sollten mit ihrem Arzt sprechen, ob möglicherweise eine Impfung sinnvoll ist.

Bislang keine Impfung gegen Borreliose
Eine Impfung zum Schutz vor Borreliose gibt es derzeit noch nicht. Der Erreger ist das Bakterium Borrelia burgdorferi. Die Borrelien werden nicht sofort beim Zeckenbiss übertragen. Sie gelangen erst nach zwölf bis 24 Stunden mit den Ausscheidungen der Zecke in das Blut. Wird eine Infektion nicht erkannt und rechtzeitig behandelt, kann sich eine chronische Borreliose entwickeln. Schätzungen zufolge gibt es in Deutschland etwa 40.000 Neuerkrankungen pro Jahr.
Typische Wanderröte





Eine Borreliose verläuft in der Regel in drei Stadien. Wenige Tage und Wochen nach der Infektion kann sich um den Zeckenbiss eine ringförmige Hautrötung bilden. Sie breitet sich langsam aus und verschwindet schließlich wieder. Diese typische Wanderröte tritt nur in etwa 40 Prozent aller Fälle auf. Viel häufiger sind unspezifische Beschwerden wie Kopf- und Muskelschmerzen, Fieber, Abgeschlagenheit und geschwollene Lymphknoten.
Im zweiten Stadium, meist Wochen bis Monate nach der Infektion, können verschiedene Organe angegriffen werden. Der Erreger breitet sich über das Lymphsystem weiter aus. Gelenke, meist die Kniegelenke, können sich entzünden. Auch das Nervensystem kann betroffen sein. Darüber hinaus können die Erreger das Herz schädigen oder aber die Augen befallen. Das dritte Stadium tritt Monate bis Jahre nach dem Zeckenbiss auf. Neben chronischen Gelenkentzündungen können Hauterscheinungen wie Blaufärbung und kissenartige Schwellungen an Händen und Füßen auftreten. Weitere Symptome des Spätstadiums sind Muskel- und Knochenschmerzen.

*Antibiotika gegen Borreliose*
     Wird eine Borreliose frühzeitig erkannt, sind die Heilungschancen mit einer antibiotischen Behandlung gut. Wichtig ist die ausreichend hohe Dosierung der Antibiotika. Zudem müssen sie über einen ausreichend langen Zeitraum, das heißt, mindestens über 14 bis 21 Tage verabreicht werden, um sicher zu gehen, dass alle Bakterien abgetötet werden und der Patient keinen Rückfall erleidet. Eine Wirkung tritt oft erst Wochen oder Monate nach der Behandlung ein, daher sollte der Therapieverlauf kontrolliert werden.


*Die beste Vorbeugung gegen Bisse ist, den Zecken aus dem Wege zu gehen.* Deshalb:

		Im Wald immer die Wege benutzen, und dichtes Unterholz oder ungemähte Wiesen meiden.

		Geschlossene, helle Kleidung tragen, denn darauf sind die Tiere am besten zu sehen.

		Zusätzlich kann Zeckenabwehrspray angewendet werden.

		Regelmäßig sich selbst und Kinder an Kleidung und Körper nach Zecken absuchen, insbesondere am Haaransatz, Ohren, Hals-, Arm- und Kniebeugen sowie Hände und Füße.


Wird ein Biss festgestellt, sollte die Zecke möglichst schnell entfernt werden:

		Mit einer feinen Pinzette so nah wie möglich an die Haut greifen und die Zecke nach hinten herausziehen. Der Hinterleib sollte dabei nicht gequetscht werden, da sonst vermehrt Viren oder Bakterien in die Wunde gelangen können.

		Die Zecke auf keinen Fall mit Hilfe von Öl, Alkohol, Nagellack oder Klebstoff abtöten. Auch dadurch kann die Übertragung der Krankheitserreger gefördert werden.

		Entzündet sich die Bissstelle oder verbleiben Zeckenreste in der Haut, sollte auf jeden Fall ein Arzt aufgesucht werden.


----------



## Kalkproduzent (17. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Impfung sinnvoll. Schon alleine wegen borrielose!!!
> 
> Grüße coffee



Soweit ich weiß schützt die Impfung aber nur gegen FMSE (Hirnhautentzündung)  und die ist eigentlich sowieso äußerst selten. Gegen die Borreliose gibt es keine Impfung.
Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Coffee (17. Mai 2004)

danke für die Infos und umfangreiches wissen ,-)   

grüßle coffee


----------



## TortureKing (17. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die Infos und umfangreiches wissen ,-)
> 
> grüßle coffee


Google ist toll 

Übrigens wer noch mehr über Zecken wissen will sollte hier http://www.zeckenschule.de/ mal gucken


----------



## TortureKing (17. Mai 2004)

Kalkproduzent schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß schützt die Impfung aber nur gegen FMSE (Hirnhautentzündung)  und die ist eigentlich sowieso äußerst selten. Gegen die Borreliose gibt es keine Impfung.
> Gruß,
> Andreas



Wir sind aber leider in einem FSME-gefährdetem Gebiet ..... guckst Du http://www.zecke.de/fsme/fsme_p2002.html


----------



## No Fear (17. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Insbesondere an TortureKing   
Da muss ich mir wohl ne Spritze verpassen lassen.


----------



## Frazer (17. Mai 2004)

@No Fear:

Die Spritze is eigentlich garnichts so schlimm   

Habs auch letztes Jahr machen lassen, konnte bei mir keinerlei Nebenwirkungen festellen und muss den Monat nochmal hin, so nach einem Jahr bekommt man dann nochmal ne Spritze.

Und da es ja nix kostet, kanns doch auch nicht verkehrt sein, oder?!


----------



## naptune (17. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @No Fear:
> 
> Die Spritze is eigentlich garnichts so schlimm
> 
> ...



Stimmt, insgesamt sinds 3 Spritzen, die dann 3 Jahre halten.
Dann gehts wieder von vorne los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (17. Mai 2004)

Solangs in 3 Jahren immernoch nix kostet....   

Dann solls mir recht sein, irgendwann gewöhnt man sich an dieses komische gepickse....


----------



## amelius (17. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Impfung sinnvoll. Schon alleine wegen borrielose!!!
> 
> Grüße coffee




ich hätte noch eine Website, auf der gerade der Unterschied zwischen FSME und Borreliose - sowie die Krankheitsbilder nochmal ganz gut erläutert werden:

http://www.zeckenbiss-borreliose.de/ 

Darüberhinaus meine Meinung:

Solange es leider keinen kombinierten Schutz gegen beide Infektionen gibt, werde ich auf eine Impfung verzichten - denn nach einem Zeckenbiss ist ohnehin der Gang zum Arzt und eine entsprechende Blutuntersuchung ratsam.  Und da meistens ohnehin vom Doc eine Antibiotika-Prävention verordnet wird und die auch gegen FSME hilft, erscheint mir die Impfung momentan noch eher unnötig.

Ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung und keine Empfehlung - das sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden....


----------



## TortureKing (17. Mai 2004)

Antibiotika hilft nicht gegen FSME .... eine der häufigsten Falschmeinungen ....


----------



## No Fear (17. Mai 2004)

@ Frazer & neptune: 
Heißt das also, dass man über drei Jahre je eine Spritze bekommt und das ganze hält dann drei Jahre an. Also insgesamt ist man 6 Jahre lang geschützt. Verstehe ich das richtig?   

@ Frazer: Du kennst ja meine Haarfarbe


----------



## TortureKing (17. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> @ Frazer & neptune:
> Heißt das also, dass man über drei Jahre je eine Spritze bekommt und das ganze hält dann drei Jahre an. Also insgesamt ist man 6 Jahre lang geschützt. Verstehe ich das richtig?
> 
> @ Frazer: Du kennst ja meine Haarfarbe



Nö 1. Spritze, dann 6 Wochen später die 2. und in der nächsten Saison nochmal eine und du bist 3 Jahre geschützt

InfoKing


----------



## No Fear (17. Mai 2004)

Danke, InfoKing. Was wäre ich ohne dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (17. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, InfoKing. Was wäre ich ohne dich



Einfach nur blond?!


----------



## No Fear (17. Mai 2004)

Einfach nur blond?!   
War wieder beim Frisör. Bin jetzt mehr braun, doch leider immer noch mit anscheinend zu großem Blond-Anteil


----------



## Frazer (17. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> War wieder beim Frisör. Bin jetzt mehr braun, doch leider immer noch mit anscheinend zu großem Blond-Anteil



Das ändert an der ursprünglichen Haarfarbe eigentlich auch nix   
Siehe auch dem fehlgeschlagenen Versuch mit dem Zitat   

Hast wenigstens schon nen Termin für die Impfung machen lassen?!
Muss man da eigentlich etz auch den Zehner löhnen?!


----------



## No Fear (17. Mai 2004)

Erwischt    Also ich lass des jetzt mit den Zitaten.

Den 10er muss ich eh zahlen, da ich noch nicht beim Arzt war. Von daher ist es egal. Ich wollte meinen geschundenen Körper nur nicht durch ne Impfung weiter belasten. Aber ich werde Einsicht zeigen.


----------



## Frazer (17. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> Erwischt    Also ich lass des jetzt mit den Zitaten.
> 
> Ich wollte meinen geschundenen Körper nur nicht durch ne Impfung weiter belasten. Aber ich werde Einsicht zeigen.



Des mit den Zitaten ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Drückst Du anstatt "Antworten" auf "Zitat", lässt die Tags stehen und  änderst u.U. nur den Text dazwischen. Und unter dem / - Tag (QUOTE heißt der) schreibst halt ganz normal   

Wieso geschundener Körper?! Hast am Mi doch noch recht gesund ausgesehen....


----------



## TortureKing (17. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur blond?!
> War wieder beim Frisör. Bin jetzt mehr braun, doch leider immer noch mit anscheinend zu großem Blond-Anteil


Gefärbte Inteligenz ...... 

FrechKing


----------



## No Fear (17. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Des mit den Zitaten ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
> Drückst Du anstatt "Antworten" auf "Zitat", lässt die Tags stehen und  änderst u.U. nur den Text dazwischen. Und unter dem / - Tag (QUOTE heißt der) schreibst halt ganz normal
> 
> Wieso geschundener Körper?! Hast am Mi doch noch recht gesund ausgesehen....


O. K. probiert. Mal sehn ob's klappt   
Nachdem ich die 30 überschritten habe, baut mein Körper täglich ab. Also immer geschunden


----------



## Frazer (17. Mai 2004)

Das man euch Frauen sowas immer erst zeigen muss    

Hm.. das mit dem "über 30" hört sich ja grausam an...

Dann wär der Alti ja nächstes Jahr net nur ein fettes, alterndes Schinderlein, sondern auch noch ein geschundenes?!


----------



## No Fear (17. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Das man euch Frauen sowas immer erst zeigen muss


Aber immerhin gelehrig!


----------



## Frazer (17. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> Aber immerhin gelehrig!



Das empfinde ich etz persönlich als Diskussionswürdig   

Des kenn ich nämlich auch anders.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Das man euch Frauen sowas immer erst zeigen muss
> 
> Hm.. das mit dem "über 30" hört sich ja grausam an...
> 
> Dann wär der Alti ja nächstes Jahr net nur ein fettes, alterndes Schinderlein, sondern auch noch ein geschundenes?!


Alex, Alex,
immer diese Witze auf Kosten von Randgruppen (in diesen Fall die Gruppe der alten geschundenen Biker). 

geschundene Grüße aus München
TOM


----------



## Frazer (18. Mai 2004)

Solang ich nicht selber davon betroffen bin ....   

Wobei ich ja laut meinem Ortophäden (schreibt man das so?!) körperlich einem 40jährigen in nix nachsteh...   

Sch**** Leistungssport!


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Solang ich nicht selber davon betroffen bin ....
> 
> Wobei ich ja laut meinem Ortophäden (schreibt man das so?!) körperlich einem 40jährigen in nix nachsteh...
> 
> Sch**** Leistungssport!



Hey, dann bin ich ja (körperlich) noch zwei Jahre jünger als Du


----------



## Berti (12. Juni 2004)

mmhh mich hat vor 3 Wochen ne Zecke gebissen, direkt am Bauchnabel...hab se gleich am nächsten morgen entdeckt(war noch ganz winzig und nicht vollgesogen) und gleich von da Tante entfernen lassen...

seitdem habh ich an der stelle wie einen kleinen Pickel

ob ich damit mal zum arzt gehnen sollte?

also ein ring ist es nicht und wehtun tuts auch nich
sieht hlt nur aus wien pickel?

Gruß


----------



## Ratiopharm (12. Juni 2004)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> mmhh mich hat vor 3 Wochen ne Zecke gebissen, direkt am Bauchnabel...hab se gleich am nächsten morgen entdeckt(war noch ganz winzig und nicht vollgesogen) und gleich von da Tante entfernen lassen...
> 
> seitdem habh ich an der stelle wie einen kleinen Pickel
> 
> ...




Eine Borrelieninfektion kündigt sich durch ein sog. erythema migrans, auch Wanderröte genannt, an, die ziemlich charakteristisch aussieht, jedoch in verschiedenen Schweregraden auftreten kann: http://forlag.fadl.dk/sample/derma/images/218p.jpg Sowas erkennt auch der Laie 

Die zweite Gefahr ist das FSME-Virus, gegen das man in dieser Region (Endemie-Gebiet) hier auf jeden Fall geimpft sein sollte, zumal es für Kassenpatienten gratis ist. Die meisten FSME-Primärinfektionen verlaufen subklinisch, erst nach 1 Woche manifestieren sich Grippe-artige Symptome mit Fieber, die ca. 1 Woche andauern. Es folgt eine beschwerdefreie Woche. Danach starke Fieberschübe bis 41°C, Befall des ZNS, akute Meningitis (=Hirnhautenzündung). Ich denke, die Symptome wären die aufgefallen 

Was dann noch bleibt ist eine Infektion mit anderen (harmloseren) Krankeitserregern oder eine lokale Reaktion des Immunsystems gegen Fremdkörpereinschlüsse (sprich: ein Teil der Zecke ist noch drin). Dadurch würde sich ein sogenanntes Granulom bilden, eine kreisrunde Umschließung des Fremdkörpers durch Entzündungszellen, die auch mit Eiterbildung einhergehen kann. Hast du die Zecke beim entfernen kontrolliert, ob sie noch vollständig war? In dem Fall könntest dus mal mit ner Zugsalbe probieren..

Du kannst natürlich den Arzt anrufen, der wird dir sagen, dass du vorbeikommen sollst und im Zweifelsfall kriegst du 10 Tage Antibiotika.
Oder er schneidet den "Pickel" auf und desinfiziert gründlich. Aber wenns nicht weh tut und du keine der obengenannten Symptome bemerkt hast, wirds eher nicht so wild sein...


----------



## aprillaprill (12. Juni 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Borrelieninfektion kündigt sich durch ein sog. erythema migrans, auch Wanderröte genannt, an, die ziemlich charakteristisch aussieht, jedoch in verschiedenen Schweregraden auftreten kann: http://forlag.fadl.dk/sample/derma/images/218p.jpg Sowas erkennt auch der Laie
> 
> Die zweite Gefahr ist das FSME-Virus, gegen das man in dieser Region (Endemie-Gebiet) hier auf jeden Fall geimpft sein sollte, zumal es für Kassenpatienten gratis ist. Die meisten FSME-Primärinfektionen verlaufen subklinisch, erst nach 1 Woche manifestieren sich Grippe-artige Symptome mit Fieber, die ca. 1 Woche andauern. Es folgt eine beschwerdefreie Woche. Danach starke Fieberschübe bis 41°C, Befall des ZNS, akute Meningitis (=Hirnhautenzündung). Ich denke, die Symptome wären die aufgefallen
> 
> ...



ej ich hab auch son zeckenbiss voll assig der is auch so rötlich und gliederschmertzen hab ich irgendwie auch kann das davon kommen ?


----------



## Kalkproduzent (12. Juni 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> ej ich hab auch son zeckenbiss voll assig der is auch so rötlich und gliederschmertzen hab ich irgendwie auch kann das davon kommen ?


Ja, kann es. Ich würde sagen, es ist höchste Zeit zum Arzt zu gehen. Denn die Gliederschmerzen können von der Borreliose sein.


----------



## Ratiopharm (12. Juni 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> ej ich hab auch son zeckenbiss voll assig der is auch so rötlich und gliederschmertzen hab ich irgendwie auch kann das davon kommen ?



also ganz genrell: wenn man nach einem Zeckenbiss STARKE rötungen und/oder gliederschmerzen, grippe-symptome, kopfweh, mattigkeit, etc. bekommt, ist man auf jeden fall beim arzt gut aufgehoben, da diese (recht unspezifischen) symptome auch von einer FSME/Borreliose-infektion kommen können...

eine leichte rötung von ca. 1cm kann auch bei einem normalen zeckenbiss ohne co-infektion auftreten

genausogut kann auch zufällig ein zeckenbiss und eine körperschwächung, grippe, erkältung, etc. gleichzeitig auftreten. dass ist sogar wahrscheinlicher als ein infektion mit FSME bei einem zeckenbiss.

ALSO: bei jeder zecke zum arzt zu rennen (wie es in den medien, etc. gesagt wird), ist nicht nötig. man sollte es allerdings im hinterkopf behalten, falls rötung oder andere symptome auftreten. dann kann ein arztbesuch ganz nützlich sein


----------



## Ratiopharm (12. Juni 2004)

Und nochmal:

Lasst euch gegen FSME impfen! Die Impfung ist gratis und tut nicht weh.

Auch das Gerede, dass sich wegen schlechter Verträglichkeit besser nur Waldarbeiter und andere Hoch-Risikogruppen impfen lassen sollten, gehört der Vergangenheit an. Es stammt aus den Anfängen der FSME-Impfung. Der Impfstoff wurde mittlerweile massiv verbessert, viele Ärzte und Medienleute haben davon leider nichts mitbekommen...

Im Gegensatz zu Borreliose, die nur gefährlich wird wenn sie nicht behandelt wird, IST FSME NICHT THERAPIERBAR!! Die Letalität liegt bei 1%. Spätfolgen sind zu erwarten. 

Für Nicht-geimpfte Personen gibt es bei akutem Verdacht einen passiven Impfstoff, der aber SPÄTESTENS an Tag 4 nach dem Zeckenbiss verabreicht werden muss (an Tag 4 treten aber meist noch keine Symptome einer FSME-Infektion auf, daher ist eine aktive Impfung sehr zu empfehlen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (12. Juni 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst natürlich den Arzt anrufen, der wird dir sagen, dass du vorbeikommen sollst und im Zweifelsfall kriegst du 10 Tage Antibiotika.
> Oder er schneidet den "Pickel" auf und desinfiziert gründlich. Aber wenns nicht weh tut und du keine der obengenannten Symptome bemerkt hast, wirds eher nicht so wild sein...




Hi

mh, ne so sieht es nicht aus, der Bupsel is nur d=2mm und die Zecke war komplett mit Kopf und Gebein draußen (meine tante hat da Übung--> Hund )

dank nochmal

und ich denk, dass ich mich auch bald mal gegen fsme impfen lassen werde, auch wenn ich nur in sachsen wohn
aber weiß halt nich wie das ist, wenn man noch nicht zu 100% von dem letzten Husten genesen ist
lieber warten bis man komplett gesund is?
Und können durch die aktive impfung unangenehme (injizierung von abgeschwächten bakterien?) reaktionen auftreten?

Grüße


----------



## Ratiopharm (12. Juni 2004)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> aber weiß halt nich wie das ist, wenn man noch nicht zu 100% von dem letzten Husten genesen ist
> lieber warten bis man komplett gesund is?
> ...



Impfungen sollte man grundsätzlich nur durchführen, wenn der Patient vollkommen gesund ist. Also lieber noch abwarten... 
Nach 1 Monat und 1 Jahr ist dann jeweils eine Auffrischungsimpfung notwendig, danach alle 3-5 Jahre.

Bei Impfungen können übrigens immer Komplikationen auftreten, die dann meist durch eine verstärkte Immunreaktion im Muskel (bei intramuskulärer I.) und der damit verbundenen Ausschüttung an Cytokinen und anderen Mediatoren bedingt sind. Deshalb impft man auch auch bei Rechtshändern den linken Arm, da es nicht besonders ungewöhnlich ist, wenn nach einer Impfung Schmerzen auftreten oder die Bewegungsfähigkeit nen Tag eingeschränkt ist. An sich aber ein ganz normaler Vorgang. Habe ich auch selbst noch nie beobachten können, möglich ist es jedoch.

In FSME Impfstoffen (Bsp. Encepur) liegt das Virus auch nicht abgeschwächt, sondern vollkommen inaktiviert vor (=aktive Tot-Impfung <> aktiver Lebend-Impfstoff mit abgeschwächten Erregern). Eine virale Infektion ist hierbei nicht möglich. Es werden jedoch Abwehrzellen gegen wie viralen Hüllproteine gebildet.


----------



## aprillaprill (12. Juni 2004)

so war jetzt in bei nem tierartzt der hat mich un die notfallklinik geschickt da hab ich antibioticker bekommen und mir wurde gesagt das das der 11 fall in dieser woche war also an erlnagen und umgebung ... bei zeckenbiss mit rötung zum onkel doctor


----------



## Nummer5 (22. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Meine Mutter hat mir von zwei akuten Fällen in ihrer Bekanntschaft erzählt.
Beide werden auf Borreliose behandelt.
Ich werd mich nun auch aktiv mit WEPA/Autan schützen, zur Impfung werd ich mal mit meinem Arzt reden, Frühsommer-Meningoenzephalitis ist in meinem Fahrgebiet (bay. Rhön) laut Karte nicht verbreitet (http://www.zecke.de/fsme/fsme_p2002a.html).


----------

